# 2021 Sea Hunt BX22BR



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2021 Sea Hunt BX22BR being pushed by a Yamaha 200hp 4stroke and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories.

- Garmin 12â€ Chartplotter
- Garmin VHF Radio w/Antenna
- Yamaha Digital Gauges
- Sea Star Hydraulic Steering & Hydraulic Jackplate
- Fiberglass Hardtop w/Ultra Blue underside & Electronics Box
- Misters â€“ Blue LED Lights & Spreader Lights in T-Top
- JL Audio Media Master w/JL Audio Speakers throughout
- Lean Post w/flip up Bolsters & integrated livewell w/recirc
- Trim Tabs w/LED Indicator Light
- All Aluminum Powdercoated Gloss White
- Much Moreâ€¦

SHARP looking White sides w/Ultra Blue bottom BX22BR ready to hit the water today!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Trade Inâ€™s Welcome!! Call Greg for pricing at (281) 904-4697


----------

